# What is the best trade you have received using a studio unit?



## lgreenspan (Mar 15, 2009)

This year I decided for the first time to split our two bedroom lockout at The Sedona Springs Resort into two seperate deposits with RCI. I am wondering what kind of trades other Tuggers have recieved using a studio unit.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess it depends on your expectations.  As an experiment, I deposited a Kuhio Banyan Club (Waikiki) studio with a Christmas week 2009 reservation.  I'm currently seeing ~124K units in RCI (up from the 107K it started with a few weeks ago.)  

I'm seeing everything from Hotel rooms through 2 bedroom units in a wide variety of resorts, including Hiltons.  I even saw a Bonnett Creek week.  If there is an issue, it's time frame - all the "good" weeks (summer time, mostly), aren't there.  Yes, I can get to the fancier places, but I'm seeing a lot of off-season times.  Not sure if that's the current availability in RCI, or if it's all my week will pull.  Since this is a week I wasn't expecting to have available, I'm waiting till just the right exchange comes along.  If I was counting on it bringing in something outstanding for this year or next, I think I'd be disappointed.

Now, having said that, I should mentioned it's bringing in a TON of stuff overseas.  The weeks I've focused on are USA weeks.

Dave


----------



## bhrungo (Mar 15, 2009)

My in-laws pulled a 2BR Pahio Shearwater on Kauai with their studio Costa de Oro Mazatlan unit.  I was VERY surprised!


----------



## PeelBoy (Mar 15, 2009)

A hotel unit (sleeps 2, week 26 2009) of Plantation Resort Myrtle Beach pulls 160K units, including 1 bedroom Manhattan Club and 2 bedroom Disney properties.

Just too good to be true.


----------



## Bruce W (Mar 15, 2009)

*Much depends on your resort*

A lot depends on what "Studio" Or "Hotel Unit" you have, the desirability of your resort. We have a lockout at the Galleon, Key West, and we find little difference searching with that unit, as opposed to the 1 BR side. For example, we got the whole suite at HGVC Flamingo, and numerous 2 and 3BR units in many places using the Hotel unit.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Donatello*

By putting in my studio at the Donatello over the years I have pulled a 3 bedroom at the Cliffs in Kauai, a two-bedroom in Sedona, other Hawaii one and two bedrooms several times.  I have actually pulled more with the studio then I have with my two units both being two bedrooms at other locations.
Bart


----------



## djs (Mar 15, 2009)

I once got a 3-Bedroom at the Worldmark Arrow Point for the studio half of my Ridge Point Tahoe TS.  Granted it was off season (last week of October/first week of November), but we still managed to get a couple of hours of hiking in each day.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 15, 2009)

With our DSVII studio, during Flextime, I got a 2 bd. at Ko'Olina


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a 2 bedroom at Marriott Desert Springs I for the beginning of January this year - not during flextime either!  Used a Puerto Vallarta studio.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 15, 2009)

My understanding is that smaller units in II will trade up at times but only if you are trading down in season or laterally within your resort group or within the flexchange period.  For more typical trading, II seems to put a lot more emphasis on resort quality and unit size when offering like-for-like exchange options.

However, RCI is all about location desirability and seasonal desirability.  If you have a primetime deposit in a very desirable location, it will trade well.  It will likely even trade up considerably in unit size in RCI.  Also, if you are seeking an exchange within your home resort group, it's fairly easy to trade up.  If the season requested is lesser and/or it's an overbuilt area, it's a shoo-in to go up from a studio to a 2BR.  I like this about RCI a lot.    We've traded studios and 1BRs into 2-3BRs pretty easily, especially when our smaller deposits have been red, high time.  We've traded "down" in RCI a few times too but I just find it easier to do that when we've gotten so much "up" over the years, through them.


----------



## chalucky (Mar 15, 2009)

Marriott's Ko Olina Studio
MKO
Week: 46  Sun, November 18, 2007
Sun, November 25, 2007  011558674 
 Confirmed    

*  Confirmed To:  
  Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara • FSA
Unit: UUU1 (1 bedroom)
Week: 3  *


----------



## pranas (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a one bedroom in the Galeon in Key West and another one bedroom at Club Intrawest in Sandestin. Both were last minute and not visable in last call.  I was thrilled with both of them but it seems a lot depends upon luck.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 15, 2009)

I've had good luck with my studio units, both purchased resale. In II my Marriott studio at Streamside/Vail has gotten me prime summer exchange into a 2 br on Hilton Head...a couple times. In RCI, my SoCalif studio (I always reserve prime summer wk to deposit) has gotten me numerous 2 br exchanges during great seasons, including in Mallorca Spain, Hawaii, Cancun and even NOLA during Mardi Gras season (though not Mardi Gras week itself).

I think it all depends on trade power due to demand of your studio...at least with RCI. With II the Marriott internal exchange priority has often helped me get good use out of my spring mudder Vail studio. So...you won't know until you lock-off your 2 br and try it yourself. Go for it!


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 15, 2009)

*With Marriott priority*

Marriott's KoOlina 2BR summer July 4th week
Marriott's Cypress Harbour 2BR President's Week (2x)


----------



## bass (Mar 15, 2009)

Pacific Shores - Nanoose Bay  Unit 414A

Very spacious with fireplace, full kitchen, skylights and it's own garage.  There was a murphy bed but the unit was so big that you could keep the bed down.  It was right on the Craigs Bay.

Nancy


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 15, 2009)

Using my Silver Season Summit Watch Studio once got an Aviara Four Seasons Week in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 16, 2009)

We have the same unit as Peelboy.  I can get the same exchange for our two bedroom, as I can for the hotel unit.  The resort lets me reserve and or bank two years out.  I am happy.


----------



## BeckyG (Mar 17, 2009)

Outside of Flexchange, our best studio trade was splitting a Ridge Tahoe New Year's week (studio/1-bedroom) to trade to a 1-bedroom and 2-bedroom at Four Seasons Aviara in May.   

It WAS May Gray at that time, but still warm enough to enjoy the pool.  I don't remember exactly how far in advance we made the trade, somewhere between 6 to 12 months.

Sadly, we can't see the same availability at the Aviara anymore.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 17, 2009)

*My 1 bedroom and studio trade the same*

Now that my 1 bedroom and studio units show in my RCI account they trade  the same. They also seem to trade about the same as this deposit had in the past when it was deposited as a two bedroom unit.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 17, 2009)

lgreenspan said:


> Now that my 1 bedroom and studio units show in my RCI account they trade  the same. They also seem to trade about the same as this deposit had in the past when it was deposited as a two bedroom unit.



So then, if I'm understanding you, RCI has basically doubled your vacation opportunities by giving you two weeks for the price of one?  If your week pulls the same whether it's a 2br, or a locked off 1br or studio, you're getting double the fun?  Nice going!

Dave


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't own a lockout but my SoCal summer studio sees everything my one bedroom Island Park week does with RCI, with the exception of one resort that apparently is a quality of the resort problem with my studio.

I can't speak for Interval, although I believe they are governed by the "size matters" rule.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 17, 2009)

I traded within RCI but internally with a Wyndham a studio for a 4 BR at Ocean Ridge, it was shoulder season, may, but a little early for the crowds.

So a Wyndham preference likely came into play.


----------



## thomscots (Mar 19, 2009)

*New Orleans Studio*

We regularly exchange our studio.  So far we have exchanged for:

2B Marriott's Harbour Lake 

2B Banff Rocky Mountain Resort 

2B Macdonald Dalfaber Resort Chalets 

1B Williamsburg Plantation 

2B Marriott's Shadow Ridge 

1B Marriott's Ocean Pointe 

1B Blue Paradise Resort & Marina 

1B Residence Antigone Montpellier 

1B Varsity Clubs, South Bend Chapter


----------



## lgreenspan (Sep 22, 2010)

I traded my Sedona Springs Studio for a 1 bedroom at Buganvillia resort in Barbados. Now if I can get my 1 bedroom from my lock-off to get me another week for a 2 week Barbados vacation.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 22, 2010)

During Flexchange, traded a Villa  del Palmar studio for a 3 BR Peninsula Island Resort on South Padre Island


----------



## JudyH (Sep 23, 2010)

I have the same TS as Peelboy, July 4th week.  I get also the same as the two bedroom half, including Manhatten Club.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't speak for RCI as I have used SFX exclusively for the past 13 years. I have received everything from Hawaii to New York City and several others. The units have been 1 or 2 BR except for studio in New York City.

It all depends on where your studio is and what date is the week you are depositing. Normally SFX won't accept studios for deposit except for a few locations.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 23, 2010)

A 2 bedroom at the WSJ through II and a 2 bedroom DVC- Disney Old Key West  in July (II at the time) using a hotel/studio unit - Edgartown, Martha's Vineyard, Ma. July 6-13th.

ETA: A studio at the 4 Seasons Troon - Scottsdale. Just wonderful.

Two of these were within the 45 day period - ETA


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2010)

We traded a Hyatt Mountain Lodge studio ski week for a 2BR private apartment in Manhattan for this coming Thanksgiving.  We did this through the TUG Marketplace.


----------



## DVB42 (Sep 29, 2010)

My lucky stars were lined up when we landed a summertime 1BR unit at Disney Wilderness Lodge with an AC (back when DVC was with II).


----------



## mollydog (Oct 5, 2010)

Last summer, I got a 2 bed at InnSeasons Pollard Brook in Lincoln, NH and got upgraded to a 3 bed upon check-in.  Used a Governor's Green studio.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 5, 2010)

pulled a 2 bedroom at Wilderness Lodge for 4th of July week this past summer with my myrtle beach summer lock off studio! yeah!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 5, 2010)

A 3-BR in Venice Italy.


----------



## avad88 (Oct 5, 2010)

We always deposit our 3 bedroom, week 26, lockout at Presidential Resorts in Myrtle Beach as a 2 bedroom and studio and we have traded the studio for the 1 bedroom Manhatten Club and the 1 bedroom at Divi Resort in St. Maarten.   Now if I could just land a St. John!!!


----------

